
Army called in to help with London Gatwick airport drones problem - fyfy18
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/dec/19/gatwick-flights-halted-after-drone-sighting
======
gaius
Anti-drone drones with nets to tangle the propellers, that’s what you need

------
tim333
69+ comments here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18723383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18723383)

